# Need I3 Processer and Motherboard suggestion



## akchoudhary24 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Guys 
I need to buy I3 Processor and Mother+RAM in 10K.
Motherboard must have good onboard graphics because although I hardly use it for game but HD video is must on list. So Please suggest mein good motherboard in this price range. I also need atleast one PATA port so that I can use my old HDD. Please suggest model available in Delhi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2012)

not possible currently because of price rise.i3 will cost ~6600 while a decent h67 mobo will cost ~5000 which will not have a PATA port.in fact i don't think you can get a PATA port in any usually available H61/H67 mobo.better buy an external HDD casing for ~400-500 & use usb port to connect your old HDD.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

Buy
Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H @ 4500
AMD A6-3500 @5000...
This combo should fulfill your needs... A6 have a descent inbuilt gpu...

This mobo doesn't have PATA/IDE port, so you have to buy external hdd casing... There are few mobos left that come with PATA port...


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 23, 2012)

Op can buy PATA to SATA converter ..which are easily available arnd 100-150 rs..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2012)

converters are hit or miss type.there is no guarantee that one will work.i have a Rs.130 connector which does not work on my intel atom mobo but someone told me that it works on his older mobo.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2012)

akchoudhary24 said:


> Hey Guys
> I need to buy I3 Processor and Mother+RAM in 10K.
> *Motherboard must have good onboard graphics because although I hardly use it for game but HD video is must on list.* So Please suggest mein good motherboard in this price range. I also need atleast one PATA port so that I can use my old HDD. Please suggest model available in Delhi.



things you should know: 

1. Core i* series have graphics on the processor, not on the motherboard. so you couple a Rs.25,000 Z68 motherboard will offer same performance as you'll get from a 3k H61 based board.

2. most of the board nowadays don't have a PATA slot. 

3. at 10k, Intel Core i3-2100 + GIGABYTE H61M-D2 + 4Gb DDR3 = ~11k & its still not worth it. moreover no PATA slot.

4. an AMD setup is much better when you have graphics related works in you to-do list, AMD APU makes sense. AMD A6-3500 + Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H + 4Gb DDR3 = 10.2-10.3k

if you want a board with a PATA slot, best is to ask the shop keeper himself. cause we can recommend a board. but we can't be sure if you'll find it at the local market.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Jan 24, 2012)

I tried IDE to SATA converter which fried my motherboard.

How is Intel 3.06 GHz LGA1156 Core i3-540 Processor. It is available at approx 4500 in delhi. 

with GA-H55M-D2H


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2012)

last gen Core i series. discontinued now.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2012)

Not to mention, their on-board Graphics were also crap.


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

akchoudhary24 said:


> I tried IDE to SATA converter which fried my motherboard.
> 
> How is Intel 3.06 GHz LGA1156 Core i3-540 Processor. It is available at approx 4500 in delhi.
> 
> with GA-H55M-D2H


have you read this? 

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/149791-best-cpus-money-india.html*


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> things you should know:
> 
> 
> 3. at 10k, *Intel Core i3-2100 + GIGABYTE H61M-D2 + 4Gb DDR3 = ~11k* & its still not worth it. moreover no PATA slot.
> ...


 Which one is better SAM.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 25, 2012)

of-course the AMD setup is better and SAM has also wrote that AMD one is better......


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 25, 2012)

@op,
 take a look at this thread,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/151662-amd-reality-check-fx-gamexperience.html


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2012)

YA, AMD APU solution is far better than the Intel offering at the price point.

So Here is my AMD llano APU based config:-

AMD A6-3650 (4 cores, 2.6 GHz, 4 MB L2, DX11 AMD HD 6530D Gfx) @ 6.25K
GIGABYTE GA-A55M-S2V FM1 @ 3.5K
G-skill 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 DDR3 Ram @ 1.6K

Total 11.3K. This will offers you far better overall performance, especially in multimedia and gaming fields.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks all of you for the suggestion. I somehow manage to revive my old PC, so shopping for new CPU and MOBO is currently on halt. I will save the money for  new Laptop now.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Then locking the thread.


----------

